# My response to Hillary supporters



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Quite simple really, I say anyone who votes for Hillary, or for a Third party which is about the same as voting for HC, and if she wins the White House then they deserve the future of America they asked for, and one day they can explain to their children/grandchildren why they don't live in a free safe country. They can also explain why it was more important for them to vote for the person who had a (D) to the left of their name than for the future of the country their family now has to live.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

What is the response? Have you changed any minds about the election?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> What is the response? Have you changed any minds about the election?


If someone is voting for Hillary, they have already demonstrated they have absolutely no degree of intelligence, reasoning or common sense. Trying to convince a Hillary voter of anything is an exercise in futility.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Robie said:


> If someone is voting for Hillary, they have already demonstrated they have absolutely no degree of intelligence, reasoning or common sense. Trying to convince a Hillary voter of anything is an exercise in futility.


You are right. I tell my wife something similiar all the time: "You cannot change an opinion with logic, that has been formed by emotion."


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Vote for Trump in the short term, but work towards helping to build something better than this corrupt two party system.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Annie said:


> Vote for Trump in the short term, but work towards helping to build something better than this corrupt two party system.


I'm pulling for the corrupt three party system. (Just kidding). ((I think)).


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I'm pulling for the corrupt three party system. (Just kidding). ((I think)).


I sometimes wonder how close we are to a no party system!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> I sometimes wonder how close we are to a no party system!


well it is just a label for someone to pick sides anyway.
one side says "I got a chitty idea" the other will reply "and I can make it chit-E-er"


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A lot of people treat politics like sports, they are either on team red or team blue, they put much more time and research into the NFL draft, or whatever, than who will be the next leader of the most powerful country in the free world, and who will have a major role in the direction of our country. Sadly, the uncaring uninformed, has the same vote, as those who do their homework.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Too may people vote for free stuff. IMHO those who receive free stuff should not vote as it is a conflict of interest to not put any monies in the kitty but get a vote on how to divide it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll stand by my platform that in order to vote you must be;

A Land Owner and over 25,
A Tax Payer and over 25
Current Military or Retired/Honorably Discharged 18 or over

Being a Citizen is a given


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'll stand by my platform that in order to vote you must be;
> 
> A Land Owner and over 25,
> A Tax Payer and over 25
> Current Military or Retired/Honorably Discharged 18 or over


But, but... don't Renters Lives Matter?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> But, but... don't Renters Lives Matter?


Yes, if they are taxpayers.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I just sold my land  all 24 x 36 of it)


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Quite simple really, I say anyone who votes for Hillary, or for a Third party which is about the same as voting for HC, and if she wins the White House then they deserve the future of America they asked for, and one day they can explain to their children/grandchildren why they don't live in a free safe country. They can also explain why it was more important for them to vote for the person who had a (D) to the left of their name than for the future of the country their family now has to live.


Not to besmirch your opinion, but how is voting for anything with an (R) beside it any different than voting for anything with a (D) beside it? The common factor is...no matter what, your not going to vote to change your own party...just vote to prevent the other side from winning.

I just happen to believe that there is a greater power in control and it is as it is supposed to be. I do not vote out of fear...and I believe we can come back from anything the other side does to us...if we want to bad enough.

The reality is, most Americans do not understand true freedom, if they did they would understand that you are free to fail, and free to die from bad decisions, and only through compassion of others are you going to be lifted out of a mess your decisions put you in...not by government dictate...for that is not freedom...it is a safety net purchased by giving up freedom.

If we can overcome the oppression of a king once...we can do it again.

Better the rapid emersion in hot water than the slow warming pot...to force a frog to jump.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Too may people vote for free stuff. .


The problem is - it is not free.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> The problem is - it is not free.


Free to them as an exchange for loyal votes. Quid pro quo via the new economic slavery rules.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Robie said:


> If someone is voting for Hillary, they have already demonstrated they have absolutely no degree of intelligence, reasoning or common sense. Trying to convince a Hillary voter of anything is an exercise in futility.


I disagree with the above statement.... However, I did actually try talking sense in a Hillary voter and it was an exercise in futility. You are spot on... There is no reasoning with them...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

6811 said:


> I disagree with the above statement.... However, I did actually try talking sense in a Hillary voter and it was an exercise in futility. You are spot on... There is no reasoning with them...


Well then to what extent or else how do you disagree?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Annie said:


> Well then to what extent or else how do you disagree?


I guess what I was trying to say is that the Democrats can be reasonable... But I found out that I was wrong... Very few are open to change.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Vote for Trump in the short term, but work towards helping to build something better than this corrupt two party system.


I am voting for Trump with huge reservations and hoping to at least hold the line. I agree, however, this system is broken. Start looking at you local elections, district, county, etc. Ground up reform is needed with the right kind of people. Can we right the ship? I am doubting it, I think it's slipping beneath the waves but I will hold out hope and try. The time to have gotten this country back has passed long ago.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> Quite simple really, I say anyone who votes for Hillary, or for a Third party which is about the same as voting for HC, and if she wins the White House then they deserve the future of America they asked for, and one day they can explain to their children/grandchildren why they don't live in a free safe country. They can also explain why it was more important for them to vote for the person who had a (D) to the left of their name than for the future of the country their family now has to live.


You are right, they do deserve it, but the rest of us do not.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

The libtards are so brainwashed that they automatically think that any accusations against their Royal Families (Clintons, Kennedys, Bidens, Warrens, Rockefellers, Pelosis, etc...) MUST be specious, right-wing conspiracies against their heroes. They absolutely and resolutely refuse to even entertain the possibility that their messiahs could possibly be anything but saintly. It is a disease....and one that may destroy our country in the end. This brainwashing has begun in our schools and is a process that is well planned and executed.

It is not incomprehensible that what happened in Turkey last week could happen here....and with a very different result!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> You are right, they do deserve it, but the rest of us do not.


You're right, we don't. Hillary has already stated she feels the constitution needs modernized. Let her appoint one,perhaps two Supreme Court judges and she'll be on her way. Our spineless congress has showed many times their unwillingness to stand up to the Prez.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

New guy 101 said:


> Not to besmirch your opinion, but how is voting for anything with an (R) beside it any different than voting for anything with a (D) beside it? The common factor is...no matter what, your not going to vote to change your own party...just vote to prevent the other side from winning.
> 
> I just happen to believe that there is a greater power in control and it is as it is supposed to be. I do not vote out of fear...and I believe we can come back from anything the other side does to us...if we want to bad enough.
> 
> ...


Blindly voting for either party is wrong. People should spend a little time and effort finding out who they are voting for, listen to their speeches (yes I did listen to both Hillary's and Bernie's speeches) vote for the person, not the party. 
You write most people don't understand freedom, I think most people don't understand oppression. You write nothing can be given away that can't be taken back, I think you're dead wrong about that. Give up your freedom and means of defending it, and we won't get it back.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Blindly voting for either party is wrong. People should spend a little time and effort finding out who they are voting for, listen to their speeches (yes I did listen to both Hillary's and Bernie's speeches) vote for the person, not the party.
> You write most people don't understand freedom, I think most people don't understand oppression. You write nothing can be given away that can't be taken back, I think you're dead wrong about that. Give up your freedom and means of defending it, and we won't get it back.


The Jewish slaves of Egypt had no weapons....
As long as your oppressor has a weapon...you have one accessible....for every one you kill you arm another who can add to your effort...I didn't say it would be easy to get it back...I said you have to want it bad enough.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

The media is largely to blame for distorting the truths, and lying for Hillary. A lot of people believe what they read. 
The media is grossly overstepping its bound. It's become another mouthpiece for Hillary propaganda. 

There should be reinforcement of ethics for journalism. Any journalist/media outlet who's caught giving disinformation ought to be penalized.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hillary supporters have no interest in all her corruption as they don't see it affect them, personally.
Pathetic!


----------

